# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  الف الف الف مبروك للرجاء ممثل الكره المغرببة والعربيه العبور الى نهائى الاحلام

## امير الصمت

الرجاء إلى نهائي كاْس العالم للاْندية 2013 شرفنا وشرف العرب
 بأجمل صورة وبأسلوب ممتع كامل الاوصاف عبر نسور الرجاء بعزيمة الرجال  للنهائي الحلم ،لمواجهة بايرن ميونيخ الألماني،بعد الإطاحة بأتلتيكو منيرو  البرازيلي،بتلاتة اهداف لواحد  واهدوا الشعب المغربي والرجاوي  والعربى والافريقى واحدة من أجمل الإليادات التي ستنقش في تاريخ الكرة العالمية .      
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووك للرجاء
ليلة تاريخية للكرة المغربية و العربية عامة  *فرحة 'رائعة' بالتأهل التاريخي لنهائي المونديال  *   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kx7pzbg0lfo

----------


## mohamed73



----------


## راشدمحمد

الف مبروك وعقبال الكاس

----------


## salihmob

الف الف مبروك للعرب في ممثلها الرجاء
مزيد من التوفيق

----------


## امير الصمت

> الف الف مبروك للعرب في ممثلها الرجاء
> مزيد من التوفيق

     إن شاء الله إفرحونا بحال هذا نهار..وخا بايرن ميونخ   صعيب بزاف ولكن مع لإسرار
 ألعزيمة غدي إربحو لمتش

----------


## امير الصمت

> 

 أاخى محمد.كيف هو شعروك بعد هذا الإنجاز الكبير للنسور الخضراء ؟؟

----------


## king of royal

الف مبروك وعقبال الكاس

----------


## kojyy

الف مليون مبروك والله انا كنت زعلان على هزيمة الاهلى بس دلوقت ردت فى الروح وانشاء الله كلنا نفرح بممثل الكرة العربية وهو بيرفع الكأس

----------


## GSM-AYA

رغم انني ودادي الا انني جد مسرور للرجاء لانه الان ممتل الكرة المربية والعربية

----------


## امير الصمت

> الف مليون مبروك والله انا كنت زعلان على هزيمة الاهلى بس دلوقت ردت فى الروح وانشاء الله كلنا نفرح بممثل الكرة العربية وهو بيرفع الكأس

 
كولنا زعلنين لخروج الاهلى المصرى مبكرا  في البطولة  لكن معليش الرجاء فرحتنا 
 وإن شاء الله كلنا نفرح اليوم ويكون الرجاء أول فريق عربي يفوز بالبطولة 
المستحيل ليس رجاوي

----------


## امير الصمت

> الف مبروك وعقبال الكاس

  بارك الله فيك اخى الغالى وان شاء الله الفوز للرجاء اليوم

----------


## th3j0cker

الله ينصرهم

----------


## ricouu

الف مبروك وعقبال الكاس

----------


## mohamed73

> الف مبروك وعقبال الكاس

 ههههههههههه 
واش راك تقول خويا 
الكاس راح خلاص داتوا البايير

----------


## ricouu

اخي سامحني

----------


## mohamed73

> اخي سامحني

 معليش خويا راني نضحك معاك برك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## ighdriss

الف الف مبروك للعرب في ممثلها الرجاء
مزيد من التوفيق

----------


## nourpccare

الف مبروك ليست هذه الا البداية

----------


## abdjamel

الف مبروك وعقبال الكاس

----------

